# Namarne ha llegado a los siete mil



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Muchísimas felicidades, Nam! Aquí va mi esfuerzo con mucho cariño: 
 
Por Dick, Guapete, Lucio y otros nombres conocido
Nam  los siete mil mensajes ha cumplido.
Lleva sus buenos años en el foro,
sus respuestas son todo un tesoro.
Nam, te queremos felicitar aunque no te guste,
nos enganchamos enseguida a cualquier fiesta,
nada detiene a la pandilla esta.
Pero será algo discreto: que no te asuste.
Yo sigo con mi mala poesía en rima consonante.
Tengo esta absurda manía: menudo cante.
Espero que los demás estén más inspirados:
Yo empiezo diciendo chorradas y ya no paro.


----------



## Colchonero

Sí, hombre, ¿y qué más? Guapo, inteligente, mesurado, con sentido del humor, amable, buen compañero…. ¿y encima tenemos que felicitarle? No hay justicia en el mundo. 

Jordi, querido, con todos los peligros que hemos afrontado juntos y con todas las risas que hemos compartido, ¿qué puedo decirte? Te mereces un regalo. Ya está en camino.


----------



## Colchonero

El bueno de Nam, abriéndoles la puerta a los de la fiesta sorpresa


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Pp3Spq4gpPw/SG6c5lMsGDI/AAAAAAAAAJM/DCibpb8SgMQ/s400/guapo.jpg


----------



## Lurrezko

Intel·ligent, enginyós, mesurat, prolífic, assenyat, elegant. Tot plegat es pot acceptar. Ara bé, que a sobre siguis guapo ja em toca més els pebrots...

Aquí va un detallet


----------



## clares3

Hola Namarne y muchas felicidades.
Llevo cuatro años en el foro y siempre has puesto un punto de sensatez en los hilos. 
Hasta pronto, Un abrazo.


----------



## Namarne

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡Muchísimas felicidades, Nam! Aquí va mi esfuerzo con mucho cariño:


Muchas gracias, Dulcinea,  por tu amistad, por tu simpatía, por tu afecto, por tu ingenio, por hacer que este foro sea más amistoso y menos virtual. 
My dear dear little Scout!  
Always Boo 


Colchonero said:


> El bueno de Nam, abriéndoles la puerta a los de la fiesta sorpresa
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Pp3Spq4gpPw/SG6c5lMsGDI/AAAAAAAAAJM/DCibpb8SgMQ/s400/guapo.jpg


Muchas gracias, Don Colchón. Con lo bien que habías quedado la primera vez. Suerte que todos me conocen y saben cuál es mi verdadera imagen.  
(Muchas gracias por el regalito, es de los que hacen ilusión). 


Lurrezko oinak said:


> Ara bé, que a sobre siguis guapo ja em toca més els pebrots...
> Aquí va un detallet


Bé, ho sento, no puc fer-hi res.  
(Ostres, em vols matar a aquestes hores?  _É_s un Lied meravellós, meravellós, d'allò que fa mal de maco. Gràcies per no posar-me la versió del teu teloner David). 
 

Muchas gracias, Clares, es un placer coincidir contigo. ¡Vivan los gatos del callejón!  Agradezco mucho tu felicitación, un abrazo.


----------



## Aserolf

*¡¡¡Muchas felicidades mi estimado Namarne!!!*​ 
*7,000 = siete mil* ......... *Wow!!!!*​ 
*Apenas parece que fue ayer cuando nos conocimos y ya rompiste la barrera de los SIETE MIL !!!!*

*Pues que vengan otros siete mil y otros siete mil más  -  que teniendo tu sabiduría y simpatía en este foro todos salimos ganando!! *

*Un muy grande abrazo!!! *


----------



## Namarne

Ah, mi querida Ara, qué ilusión. Un abrazo muy grande, muchas gracias.  (Una carita por cada uno de tus soles).


----------



## Agró

El meu regal és una cançó que es diu _Camí florit_, un petit joiell fet només de flors. Tant de bo pogués afegir-hi la música, però per això hauràs de molestar-te una mica.

_*Camí florit*_

Llevamà, card, fonollassa,
rosella, cascall, lletsó,
vinagrella, corritjola,
ginesta, aritja, fonoll,
passionera, cugula,
maraselva, safrà bord,
floravia, canyeferla,
baladre, argelaga, albó,
falguera, olivarda, estepa,
clavell de moro, coscoll,
heura, contell, englantina,
vidalba, murtra, maimó,
cama-roja, campaneta,
ravenissa, bruc, guixó,
(i en l'aire color de vauma
l'esgarrifança d'un poll).


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Guapo, inteligente, mesurado, con sentido del humor, amable, buen compañero….*Eso, eso...*
> ¿y encima tenemos que felicitarlo?


*F E L I C I T A C I O N E S,...J O R D I*
¡Qué bueno es tenerte en el foro! (y que no te resistas a ser felicitado). 
Un gran cariño,
Vivi


Namarne said:


> ¡Vivan los gatos del callejón!
> Que a mí me hacen mucha ilusión...
> 
> *Digo, para que Dulcinea no se sienta mal por su rima fácil.*


----------



## Gévy

¡Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Jordi, guapetón! ¡No me digas que ya cumples los 7.000! 

Pero qué mayor te estás haciendo, chiquillo, qué sabio, qué listo, qué....

Oye que lo del encanto y eso, lo dejo para los mensajes privados, ¿vale? 

Un beso enorme, y sigue alegrándonos la vida con tus mensajes, tu buen hacer y tu simpatía.

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Me uno a todos: 

Felicidades!!!! ​ 
(qué poca imaginación la mía...)

Un besote

Paquita


----------



## la_machy

*¡Muchas felicidades, Jordi! *

*Siempre es un gusto leerte, espero que nos regales miles y miles más de aportes. *

*Un afectuoso saludo mexicano desde Texas,*


*Marie*


----------



## murciana

*Siete mil ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Qué bien!!!
*Muchas felicidades!* Es un placer cruzarse con tus comentarios tan sensatos y acertados!

Un abrazo
m.


----------



## Pinairun

Que més podria dir jo, sense dir cap mentira, que no sapiera tot el mon...
Moltes grácies, Nam, pels teus consells, els teus comentaris, pel teu temps i per ser com ets, xiquet.

Si segueixes així, qualsevol dia et farem sant.
Felicitats i gràcies!!!


----------



## emm1366

Me sumo a la lista de felicitadores compulsivos.

Un gran abrazo, Namarne


----------



## merquiades

Felicidades, Namarne. Siempre es un placer leer tus comentarios acertados y perspicaces.  7000, ¿cuándo duermes?


----------



## Namarne

merquiades said:


> ¿cuándo duermes?


 Gracias por recordármelo, creo que es buen momento.  
Muchas gracias a todos, de verdad, Agró (gràcies per les floretes, com diem per aquí als "piropos"), Vivi estimada, a MIS MAESTRAS Gévy y Paquit&, Marie, Murciana, Carmentxu,  emm1366 y merquiades, un abrazo a todos, cuánto aprecio que se hayan molestado en pasarse por aquí.  ¡Nos seguimos viendo en los hilos!


----------



## cbrena

Namarne said:


> Gracias por recordármelo, creo que es buen momento.
> Muchas gracias a todos, de verdad, Agró (gràcies per les floretes, com diem per aquí als "piropos"), Vivi estimada, a MIS MAESTRAS Gévy y Paquit&, Marie, Murciana, Carmentxu,  emm1366 y merquiades, un abrazo a todos, cuánto aprecio que se hayan molestado en pasarse por aquí.  ¡Nos seguimos viendo en los hilos!



Ahora sí puedo felicitarte. Justo este mensaje que edito ha sido tu número 7.000.

Tantos amigos a los que tener que agradecer sus felicitaciones demuestran lo apreciado que eres en este foro. Me sumo a ellos.

Además de inteligente, divertido, amigable, cordial, afable, fiable... ¿también eres guapo? 

Felicidades por todo esto y por tus 7.000 contribuciones también.

Gracias por todo, guapo.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡*FE***LI***CI***TEI***SHIONS*!!, Jordi 
​


----------



## Peterdg

¡Felicidades!

¡Y muchos más! Siempre es un placer leerte y aprender te tus aportaciones.

Peter


----------



## Namarne

cbrena said:


> ¿también eres guapo?


Por supuesto.  ¿No has visto mi foto, que ha aportado Colchonero? 
(En realidad es todo una leyenda urbana. Quiero decir la foto de Colchonero).  ¡Muchas gracias, supermegaguapísima!  (Y además pelirroja, ¿no?) 

Muchas gracias también, Inés y Peter, supersabios.


----------



## bondia

¡Muchas felicidades!
¡A por los 10,000!


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> Además de inteligente, divertido, amigable, cordial, afable, fiable... ¿también eres guapo?
> *Por supuesto que sí. Alguien que tiene todas esas buenas cualidades y otras que ya hemos dicho antes, ES guapo.*
> *¿O qué pretendes, mujer?*


 


Pinairun said:


> Si segueixes així, qualsevol dia et farem sant.
> *Dejémoslo en GUAPO, mejor...*


----------



## Namarne

bondia said:


> ¡Muchas felicidades!


Moltes gràcies, bondia!


----------



## swift

Jordi, amic.

És amb gran plaer que jo vinc a saludar-te.

Graciès per la teva amistat, la teva complicitat i la teva dedicaciò.

Una abraçada molt forta.


Josep


----------



## Namarne

Gràcies a tu, _Josep_!  
És fantàstic compartir aquest espai amb persones com tu. 

Rep una abraçada ben forta, seguirem veient-nos per aquí. 
(A lo mejor el próximo Año Nuevo vuelvo a celebrarlo dos veces). 

Jordi


----------



## chamyto

No coincidimos por el foro , pero felicidades por esos ( ya ) 7004 .


----------



## Namarne

¡Muchas gracias, chamyto! 
No es que no coincidamos, es que si tú contestas ¿qué más hay que decir?  

Un abrazo muy cordial.


----------



## blasita

Espero que sea guapo.. :  ¡A cumplir muchos más!


----------



## Namarne

blasita said:


> Espero que sea guapo.. :  ¡A cumplir muchos más!


Muchas gracias, Blasita, guapísima,  y usted que lo vea. 
(Empieza a ofenderme la duda. Creo que fui un bebé muy apuesto).

*Y felicidades por tus 1.000,* dicho sea de paso.


----------



## mymy

Hola, Namarne! 
  Jo també et vull felicitar. És veritat tot el que han dit i a mi també m’agrada molt llegir els teus aportacions amb eixe punt de de sensatesa i coherencia i amb eixa simpatía i cordialitat que li poses.  Un plaer, i en algún que altre fil, una llumeta encantadora.
  Moltes felicitacions i que seguisques aixina!!


----------



## chics

Felicidades!


----------



## Namarne

mymy said:


> Moltes felicitacions i que seguisques aixina!!


Moltes gràcies, mymy. Sort que t'has aturat a temps, començaven a enrojolar-se'm les orelles.  Gràcies, maca, una abraçada, ens veiem per aquí. 

Moltes gràcies, chics. Celebro de trobar-me amb tu més sovint, darrerament.


----------



## Dentellière

Aunque no hemos coincidido mucho, (un par de veces y algún PM) porque sólo leo en el Foro Solo Español (para aprender) pero no participo asiduamente..

te felicito por tus aportes 

Un abrazo 

M-


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad, Dentellière, por supuesto que nos hemos cruzado a veces, siempre un placer. 
Un abrazo, 
Jordi


----------



## Calambur

blasita said:


> Espero que sea guapo.. :


*blasita*: no has leído el post #2, ni el #19, ni el #24...
¿Qué más pretendes?

*Felicitciones por tus primeros 1.000.*
-----------



Namarne said:


> (Empieza a ofenderme la duda. Creo que fui un bebé muy apuesto).


No les hagas caso. Son gente de poca fe.


----------



## blasita

> blasita: no has leído el post #2, ni el #19, ni el #24...



¡Es que tengo pocas luces! Jo, tienes razón, poco original... (bueno así soy, desgraciadamente). Vale, ¿qué estás intentando que yo diga?  OK... Los gatos no son lo mío, pero ... tú tampoco estás nada mal. 

*¡Muchísimas gracias por tu felicitación, Calambur!* (qué bien, qué ilusión, que mi hilo de felicitación es bastante cortito).

Aunque no he coincidido contigo ni con Namarne mucho en los hilos y son una recién llegada, quería seriamente decir que es un verdadero placer leerlos y que gracias por compartir vuestros amplios conocimientos y buen humor con nosotros. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Calambur said:


> *
> No les hagas caso. Son gente de poca fe.*


*Correcto!!!

ya casi siete mil cien...
Casi no paro por el Foro últimamente, pero perderme esta MEGACELEBRACION, fue muuuuy malo!!! 

Que recuerde es la primera fiesta pública (en donde tu seas el homenajeado) a la que no asisto

Un abrazote Jordito...disculpa tanta demora, ya conoces el dicho...

Besos!!

PD.: me encanta ver como te quieren tus amigos del foro, incluyo-me...*


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias, Rosita, cómo va a ser tarde.  Más bien di que se te echa de menos (aunque últimamente veo que te vuelve a picar el gusanillo de WR).  

Un abrazo, 
Jordi


----------



## bondia

Moltes feliçitats, Jordi! 
Ara m'en adono que també  t'agrada la opera. El proper dilluns agafo un avió per anar al Liceu, potser coincidim...
Fins aviat
bondia


----------



## Namarne

Què dius ara?  
(T'envio PM).


----------



## clares3

Hola Namarne.
Qué callado te lo tenías, muchacho. 7.000 y subiendo.
¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias, Clares, se agradece doble.


----------



## Calambur

bondia said:


> Ara m'en adono que també t'agrada la opera. El proper dilluns agafo un avió per anar al Liceu, potser coincidim...


No sólo le agrada, es un exquisito... (si hasta se ha burlao de mí porque le conté que me había encantado el Palau de la Música).


----------



## Namarne

Ay, qué cosas se dicen de uno. Pero si a mí me gusta mucho el Palau de la Música, de dónde habrá sacado eso esta mujer, alguna leyenda urbana.  
(Y exquisito, más bien no).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Tard, com sempre.
Et dius Jordi, ets catalá i vas al Palau de la Musica (Compte, que ahí roban mucho!)
I tens 7 240 punts.
Calçots per tu.
Abraçada.


----------



## Namarne

Tard? Aquí només són les vuit del vespre. 


Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Calçots per tu.


Ara t'escolto!!!  
(Ay, Vivi, buena la has hecho con lo del Palau, yo no tengo nada que ver con ese sitio. ¿No ves? Es un lugar de mala fama y antro de perdición,  lo saben hasta en México lindo).  

Gràcies, JJ, una abraçada per a tu també.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Namarne said:


> Tard? Aquí només són les vuit del vespre.  Ara t'escolto!!!
> 
> Can Traver, aquet disabte, 12:00.
> Amb un fuet al cap para reconocernos.
> Oi?
> Ara mateix vaig a comprar el billet cap a Barcelona.
> Després, leche de pantera prop al Correu.
> 
> (Ay, Vivi, buena la has hecho con lo del Palau, yo no tengo nada que ver con ese sitio. ¿No ves? Es un lugar de mala fama y antro de perdición,  lo saben hasta en México lindo). ...y los ladrones tan compantes, hasta donde sé.
> 
> Gràcies, JJ, una abraçada per a tu també.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> (Ay, Vivi, buena la has hecho con lo del Palau, yo no tengo nada que ver con ese sitio. ¿No ves? Es un lugar de mala fama y antro de perdición,  lo saben hasta en México lindo).


Humm... parece que armé lío, pero fue sin querer queriendo ¿eh?
Y una preguntita, Jordi:
¿Cómo te las arreglas para llegar al Liceu sin que te falte nada?


----------



## Namarne

Calambur said:


> ¿Cómo te las arreglas para llegar al Liceu sin que te falte nada?


 Qué mala uva, jajaja. El secreto es ser tú el que asusta. Claro que hay chorizos peores.


----------



## bondia

Namarne said:


> Qué mala uva, jajaja. El secreto es ser tú el que asusta. Claro que hay chorizos peores.



Así, si coincidimos el día 8, ¿tengo que buscar a alguien con semejante pinta? Prefiero el primero al segundo


----------



## Namarne

bondia said:


> Prefiero el primero al segundo


Por supuesto, como el segundo ni en carnaval.


----------



## kreiner

Con el retraso que llevo, casi tenía que esperar a los ocho mil. Es que no se puede estar en todo. Pero con todo el retraso de este mundo (y parte del del otro), FELICIDADES, Namarne.


----------



## Namarne

Muchas gracias, kreiner, no hay retraso posible, ya ves que la puerta está siempre abierta.  
Un abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> El secreto es ser tú el que asusta.


¡Buena estrategia!

Un vecino del barrio (hombrón de 1,85 m, y unos 130 kilos), me contó cómo había logrado amedrentar a un perro que quiso atacarlo: le ladró (el perro se desconertó y se volvió con su dueño, que andaba por ahí).


----------



## Peón

Con semejante fiesta e invitados (faltan Violeta y Alfredo), estoy algo temeroso de entrar. Pero veo luz y algo de comida y me animo. Supongo que alguna copa de champagne quedará... 

¡Felices siete mil y pico *Namarmé*!, que no son pocos. Y sigo disfrutando de tus intervenciones.
Un abrazo


----------



## Namarne

Muchísimas gracias, Peón, eres muy amable. Por favor, de temeroso, nada, todo queda entre amigos, me alegro mucho de verte por aquí. Yo también aprecio mucho tus intervenciones y los encuentros en el foro. 

Recibe un abrazo muy cordial.


----------



## blasita

Y luego dicen que yo corro mucho... (¡ya 7200 y pico!).  Encantada de ver que ´vas como una moto´, Jordi.

Gracias, felicidades de nuevo por todos y cada uno de tus aportes, y por la forma en que lo haces .  Ojalá podamos disfrutar de ti en los foros mucho, mucho más tiempo .

Un abrazo.

Marisa


----------



## Namarne

Gracias a ti, Marisa.  
Pero mi moto tampoco es que sea tan veloz, nada que ver con la tuya.  (Ya nos explicarás cómo se conduce eso).  

Un abrazo muy cordial, 

Jordi


----------



## blasita

Pues yo, desde luego, no os lo voy a explicar... sólo sé conducir coches, pero me encanta ¡me la he ´quedao´, Jordi, mía para siempre!

Ah! Estoy intentando ´recuperar´ mi español después de tanto tiempo fuera de España, pero también voy a aprender catalán; os sorprenderé, espero que muy pronto .

Felicidades y gracias.  Un saludo.


----------



## Namarne

blasita said:


> ...¡me la he ´quedao´, Jordi, mía para siempre!


Por supuesto, ¡adjudicada!  (¿Seguro que no me la cambias por la mía? Total, por una rueda pinchada...). 


> Estoy intentando ´recuperar´ mi español después de tanto tiempo fuera de España, pero también voy a aprender catalán; os sorprenderé, espero que muy pronto .


Vaya, una sorpresa bien grata. Pues ya sabes dónde está el foro de catalán.


----------



## blasita

> Por supuesto, ¡adjudicada!  (¿Seguro que no me la cambias por la mía? Total, por una rueda pinchada...).



Pues ... Esto que no. 



> Vaya, una sorpresa bien grata. Pues ya sabes dónde está el foro de catalán.



Siempre he querido, pero no había tenido la oportunidad.  Ahora que tengo más tiempo, lo voy a intentar.   Pero de momento, no, qué vergüenza, que mi catalán es de lo más básico, básico; no me atrevo a pisar ese foro, pero lo haré, seguro. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Antpax

blasita said:


> Pues ... Esto que no.
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre he querido, pero no había tenido la oportunidad.  Ahora que tengo más tiempo, lo voy a intentar.   Pero de momento, no, qué vergüenza, que mi catalán es de lo más básico, básico; no me atrevo a pisar ese foro, pero lo haré, seguro.
> 
> Un abrazo.



No és una mala idea, a més el Nam és un bon mestre. Jo tampoc savia res i ara puc possar una frase o dues .


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> No és una mala idea, a més el Nam és un bon mestre. Jo tampoc savia res i ara puc possar una frase o dues .


Pero no gracias a mí, que tú ya sabías.  ("Una frase o dues", qué modestia. Aquí donde lo ves, Ant era participante asiduo del foro de catalán).


----------



## bondia

Antpax said:


> No és una mala idea, a més el Nam és un bon mestre. Jo tampoc savia res i ara puc possar una frase o dues .





blasita said:


> Siempre he querido, pero no había tenido la oportunidad.  Ahora que tengo más tiempo, lo voy a intentar.   Pero de momento, no, qué vergüenza, que mi catalán es de lo más básico, básico; no me atrevo a pisar ese foro, pero lo haré, seguro.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Blasita, jo, de tant en tant m'atreveixo, encara que em costa molt escriure en català. Parlar-ne em va millor, de fet, parlo gaire be sempre en català a casa, i em parlen sempre a mi, i aixó ajuda moltíssim a aprendre. Fa 40 anys que visc als països catalans, así que tengo un poco de "ventaja"
Una abraçada
bondia


----------



## blasita

> No és una mala idea, a més el Nam és un bon mestre. Jo tampoc savia res i ara puc possar una frase o dues





> Pero no gracias a mí, que tú ya sabías.  ("Una frase o dues", qué modestia. Aquí donde lo ves, Ant era participante asiduo del foro de catalán)



Gràcies, estic feliç.  Y casi que se acabó, desgraciadamente .

¡Dios santo, lo que le faltaba a Ant! ¿Y qué es lo que no sabe este hombre? 

Todo esto me apasiona, como ya te he dicho por MP, Jordi. Eres genial, que sigas haciendo más y más comentarios, y que todos lo veamos.

Gracias a todos por ser tan majos.  Saludos.

Edito: lo que me faltaba para deprimirme más:  hasta Bondia tiene un perfecto catalán, qué vergüenza me da ...   Un saludo cordial, Bondia.


----------



## bondia

blasita said:


> Edito: lo que me faltaba para deprimirme más:  hasta Bondia tiene un perfecto catalán, qué vergüenza me da ...   Un saludo cordial, Bondia.



Uy, Blasita, no te deprimas, y por favor, no tengas vergüenza!! Ya te digo, 40 años son muchos... y, ni así, de perfecto, res de res
Bona nit
bondia


----------



## blasita

Un abrazo, bondia .


----------



## Calambur

blasita said:


> Edito: lo que me faltaba para deprimirme más:  hasta Bondia tiene un perfecto catalán, qué vergüenza me da ...  Un saludo cordial, Bondia.


 
Tranquila, *blasita*, que muchísimo peor estoy yo (puedo leerlo, pero si me lo hablan no entiendo un pito, y de escribirlo... ¡nada de nada! - ¡y eso que me encantan los catalanes!).


----------



## blasita

> Tranquila, blasita, que muchísimo peor estoy yo (puedo leerlo, pero si me lo hablan no entiendo un pito, y de escribirlo... ¡nada de nada! - ¡y eso que me encantan los catalanes!).



Gracias, Calambur.

He de decir que ya me he atrevido a escribir un hilo en el foro de catalán (por cierto con una pregunta de lo más tonta y simple seguro para ellos), y que me han tratado fenomenal.   Muchas gracias otra vez, Jordi y los demás (que por cierto están en este hilo también).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

🧐Ya  casi 11mil


----------

